# Username change



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I know this might sound like a stupid request but i wondered if i can change my user-name. I hope this doesn't cause too much complication.

Currently WhittleTT i would like to change it to whiTTle is this possible.

I'm sure this may not be the first time this as been asked but i thought i would ask again anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

WhittleTT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this might sound like a stupid request but i wondered if i can change my user-name. I hope this doesn't cause too much complication.
> 
> ...


only admin can do this - PM NIck


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't know if Nick can do this now i see he is no longer admin so you might have to try Jae.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I can still do this 

I've still got admin rights as before, just now showing my primary role within the club / forum setting.


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Nick,

I would be grateful if you could do this for me.  
Andy


----------



## misTTeree (Jul 19, 2018)

Nem said:


> I can still do this
> 
> I've still got admin rights as before, just now showing my primary role within the club / forum setting.


Hi Nick,
I was wondering if you might be able to do the same for me please - change from misteree to misTTeree - that would be awesome - VMT in advance


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

misTTeree said:


> Hi Nick,
> I was wondering if you might be able to do the same for me please - change from misteree to misTTeree - that would be awesome - VMT in advance


Hi

Nic’s not part of the team now but if you PM Hoggy or John-H they can do it 🤓🤓


----------



## misTTeree (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks Ikon66 - it's done now


----------

